# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by AshleyFishy



## Sumi (Apr 10, 2016)

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe if I stand still enough, they won't see me..


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2016)

Those are the biggest mice I've ever seen! Better lighten up on the catnip!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2016)

Peek-a-boo, I see you
Tell me what you're gonna do,
Run around the tree so fast
and kick a kitty in the ... tail    (Gotta keep it G-rated, lol)


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 12, 2016)

_View attachment 16497 _
[/QUOTE]
Okay, this is my favorite stash for Alfalfa pellets. Lets keep this between you an' me!

Oh, Midnight! I didn't see you! I'll share With you too - but, DONT TELL!!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 12, 2016)

Two peas in a pod & a string bean


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 12, 2016)

It's right here, I put it right here
Ha ha ha, now they will never find it.


----------



## secuono (Apr 15, 2016)

Are we starting a new thread?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 19, 2016)

secuono said:


> Are we starting a new thread?


On Sunday, when the 2 weeks is up. Let's see if we can get some entries here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2016)

Psssssst, just act normal.  That weird guy is stalking us again.


----------



## MazinMaddis (Apr 21, 2016)

"Hey kids, wanna buy some grass?"


----------



## Sumi (Apr 24, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Those are the biggest mice I've ever seen! Better lighten up on the catnip!


Here is our winner! Congratulations @Latestarter!


----------



## Sumi (Apr 24, 2016)

Join our new contest here: Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by Melanie


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats LS!


----------

